# Help with a new puppy



## isabelj (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi!
So we just got our new baby boy Coby last Saturday (23rd) and it's been great! At the beginning he was never barking (except in the car when put on the ground) and at night when put in his wire crate (we are crate training) he wouldn't bark, and go right to sleep. We are pee pad training as well, and it's going great, he pees on the pad 80% of the time and the poop, well were still getting there:thumbsup:. The problem is that now, he is barking at night, and I mean a lot! If we cuddle up with him while he falls asleep, he's fine, but once we leave, he wakes up easily and barks for a long time!:smilie_tischkante: We have a large wire pen we set up around the crate which blocks him from getting in the rest of the family room, and it's his little area with his food bowls, toy bin, crate, bed, rug, pee pad...etc. We decided that we would keep the crate door open since he likes it more in the pen and falls asleep there more often during the day. But now even when we give him the whole pen space, he is still barking. We are letting him bark without going down because we know if we do he will bark every night from now on! I am planning on him sleeping with me, but not until he's fully housebroken. Is this normal he is barking? Is it because he doesn't like it or he just likes our company? How did everybody here train their puppies and is their a solution for this? What kind of training do you recommend if their is a better way? We just like this way because his pee pad is in one spot in his area and he knows that's where he needs to do his business so it's great for house breaking. Any input and help would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He wants to be with you. Is there anyway you can set him up so he can see you while he is in his crate and going to sleep. I always had mine sleep with me from day one so I am not much help but I do think if he still sees you while in his pen he might be quiet. Good luck.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

It is that he wants to be with you. Others may have some different solutions for this, but if you do plan to take him to bed with you, my solution would be to get his crate and put it on the bed or raised up next to the bed (make sure it is secured in some way and can't fall off).


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

In the past and what I plan to do when Boo comes next week is I have the pen for in the living space and his sleeping crate next to my bed. It absolutely helps if they know you are in the room. Remember they are scared and getting use to a new environment.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You could just crate him at night, beside your bed. I did that with all of mine. If they can see you, and know you're close it's easier on them.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have Riley's crate in my bedroom. He started out sleeping all night in it. Then a couple weeks ago he started needing to go potty at 4:00. He would bark when I'd put him back in his crate, so I started bringing him to bed with me. Well, the last couple nights he wants to potty at 1:15, and will bark relentlessly if I put him back in the crate! So I have been putting him in the bed with me. So I am no help! Riley is training me how he wants me!


----------



## isabelj (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you! I have moved his crate into my room, and we'll see how that goes tonight!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Hopefully, that will fix the problem. My little Jack barked himself hoarse even though he could see us. He now sleeps cuddled next to my pillow. Good luck.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Agree with all the posts. If he sees you he will stop and sleep i bet.*
*Wishing you luck its hard at first i know. Yogi's A Year old and iam still learning every day the right way to do things.*
*Nickee**


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

First of all, congrats on your new puppy...he is adorable! I have a new puppy here too - well she is 17.5 weeks old and I have had her for five weeks now. I have always kept Emma's crate on my bed side table since the first night, and she sleeps right through the night without a peep. I think it really does help them if they can see you so they know you're nearby. I'm using just a small plastic crate right now so it's easier to move around, but she'll graduate to a bigger wire crate when she's a bit older.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

sherry said:


> I have Riley's crate in my bedroom. He started out sleeping all night in it. Then a couple weeks ago he started needing to go potty at 4:00. He would bark when I'd put him back in his crate, so I started bringing him to bed with me. Well, the last couple nights he wants to potty at 1:15, and will bark relentlessly if I put him back in the crate! So I have been putting him in the bed with me. So I am no help! Riley is training me how he wants me!


LOL Sherry - you need to read my post on Dog Rules. You are right there with us!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

StevieB said:


> LOL Sherry - you need to read my post on Dog Rules. You are right there with us!


Haha! I will look it up! I've had my last three boys in bed with me, the last two after swearing they would be crate trained! I still have faith we will make it with Riley!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

